# 2001 Sentra GXE weird noise (Help Please)



## arthur.saboya (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello,

I bought a used 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE About a month or 2 ago. It runs perfect so far, but there is one weird noise coming from the front of the car it seems.

It seems to be a rotation noise which repeats itself in constant intervals, sort like metal grinding, sometimes louder than others. It does it regardless of what gear i'm in Including Neutral, it seems to be worse when reversing and turning at the same time slowly. 

It's sort of a metal grinding noise or scraping, it gets faster when I go faster and slower and more constant when I slow down which leads me to believe it's being caused by something rotating.

I hope I gave enough information, It's a manual and like I said it does the noise regardless of the gear or acceleration so I don't thing it's anything with the transmission or engine.

Please help me out, I don't want it to get worse and get stuck without a car.

Thank you,
Arthur Silveira


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

What area does the noise seem to be coming from? Does the noise go away when you depress the clutch?


----------



## arthur.saboya (Mar 12, 2010)

It seems to come from the wheels spinning I'm pretty sure, the noise does not go away if I depress the Clutch.

Today I had to jump start my car because I left the lights on and when I was rolling it backwards down the hill it was making the noise, even though the car was off and the car was in neutral.
Hope that helps


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

If the noise is only there when the car is moving, I would check the brakes, wheel bearings and c/v joints. c/v joints will generally make more of a clicking type of noise when turning while accelerating.


----------



## arthur.saboya (Mar 12, 2010)

Alright, I know how to check the pads but what about the bearings and c/v joint? how do I do that?


----------



## shadowtag88 (Feb 3, 2009)

did you ever figure this out?

wheel bearings sound like a high pitched squeal more of less.

cv joinss will click as you turn the wheel or as you move. there is a inner and outer cv joint on each side (left and right)


it could be as simple as the backing plate rubbing against your rotors. thatll happen if you hit a huge pothole or something and bends the backing plate


of it could be you braked really hard and sat at a red light or something causing the pads to leave deposits in the rotors.. and over time it wore away the brake pad unevenly and faster than the other pads.
that awful grinding noise might be the pad backing grinding the rotor...


----------



## spiderblak (Nov 8, 2004)

I have an automatic, 2004 SE-R, and I'm experiencing the same noise. The noise is more pronunced when accelerating slowly, rolling down hills. Sometime when you accelerate fast, the noise is there initially buy may or may not dissapper for few seconds.

It's more like a metal clicking, or metal hitting noise. More like if you put a butter knife against a metal fan (Don't try this at home kids..lol)

A mechanic told me, it could be wheel bearings but I don't know for sure.


----------

